# Air line for Fuel overflow ?



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello All,

Just a quick question for you diesel experts.

Taking my top cover of my CAV off and I had to cut my fuel line backflow tube that goes to the overflow of my injectors.

My question is can Air line for brakes be used?
It looks the same and the ID is the same(1/4)(?)
The NAPA mgr said it could be used since the pressure is low, but before I used it I wanted your opinion.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I am no diesel expert, but I would focus on how well the air line material resists the fuel.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Hacke said:


> I am no diesel expert, but I would focus on how well the air line material resists the fuel.


I did not mean experts only i am the novice of all novices when it comes to tractors.

But I have checked online and a replacement is sold in the complete line from cav to the tank at a price tag of $94.50 (cheapest).

So I might just take may chances with the air lines ?
Other folks have asked the same question before on other sites but no real answers.

What would the worst thing be that could happen? 
A leak than a fire, may be I will re-think the Air line.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

oldmanfarmer said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a quick question for you diesel experts.
> 
> ...


Why not go to your favorite auto parts store and buy a foot or so of rubber fuel line?
It's made for that.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

BF Goodrich air hose (yellow) is oil and gas resistant, but will degrade over time. It is stamped right on the air hose. I don't know what sizes are available. The one on my compressor is 5/8", and I'm sure it's available in 3/8" for air tools. Don't know if 1/4" is available. This is commercial grade hose distributed to service stations by wholesalers like Eastern Tool Warehouse (ETW). This stuff isn't cheap. I paid $1.25 a foot for mine, but it does not crack or leak like the cheap hoses. It will last a lifetime in air service. May be better off buying regular fuel hose available reasonably at auto parts stores.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes, u can use it.. the pressure is low.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

The tubing is hard black plastic(?)
1/4" same as original line.
Eaton Synflex. SolStice tm. 4247-041 Air Brake Preformance Meets SAE j844 Type A.
DOT 1913 (03/19) 1/4" O.D. A
is written on the tubing.
I was going to use my heat gun to slightly warm the tubing so it would glide over the fittings.

That is my plan, any other ideas or suggestions ?

Since you deal with pumps for a living What do you think "PUMPGUYSC"?
Should i go to reg rubber fuel line ? if urs what would u do?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

You are making this Way too complicated.
Those leak off lines are maybe??? under 5 psi of pressure. Just use regular fuel line.
Then go to a good hardware store and in those boxes of small parts you can get some pinch clamps. Makes a nice job of it and lasts forever.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

this is my 1st diesel and I have no other source of information but the manual and internet and the manual has limited information of this kind.

I seem to allways go overboard, sorry.

Thanks.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

you asked a genuine question, so you don't have to apologize omf, you could use the tubing you have asked about, but bear in mind that this will be subject to engine and radiator heat and over time this may cause the plastic to harden much more and crack eventually, use it if you want, but keep an eye on it, the most logical line to use is the fuel line mentioned, even this will go the same way over time.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I think the lines are smaller than 1/4"
More like 3/16"
They are sized by ID not OD.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I would use "rubber fuel line".. & the smallest clamps u can get your hands on..
Nothing worse than walking up & seeing a hose clamp 2 sizes to big than what u need..
I too like the pinch clamps.. makes for a nice clean look.. BUT they wont take much abuse before they lose their tension & leak..
So, put them on once..& leave'm alone..


----------



## Dennis Davenport (Oct 1, 2019)

oldmanfarmer said:


> I did not mean experts only i am the novice of all novices when it comes to tractors.
> 
> But I have checked online and a replacement is sold in the complete line from cav to the tank at a price tag of $94.50 (cheapest).
> 
> ...


If it were me I would use fuel line, as most fuel line will hold up to diesel, where as the inner rubber of air hose is not fuel compatible.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

This air tubing is a brake air tubing made of a plastic material, Synflex Solstice. According to the manufacturer, Eaton, it is a form of polyamide. Fuel tubing today are often made of polyamide, and are commonly named "Nylon tubing". Manufacturers of polyamide tubing use to clearly state that their material is resistant to gas and diesel (which polyamide is), but Eaton is not mentioning that for Synflex Solstice. It may be a mixture that does not work with diesel, you could ask Eaton about it.:
http://www.eatonpowersource.com/too...e/air-brake-solstice-4247-series/#value_props

They do have Synflex diesel tubing though:
https://www.eaton.com/Eaton/ProductsServices/ProductsbyName/Synflex/index.htm

Better choose a tubing that is clearly designated for use with diesel. Plastic or rubber.


----------



## IHRedMan (Mar 4, 2018)

oldmanfarmer said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a quick question for you diesel experts.
> 
> ...



I had the same problem with my Ford 2000. After replacing the injection pump cover, I used a piece of vinyl tubing I had laying around in the shop. So far, after almost 2 years it is still doing the job. I didn’t think it would hold up to the diesel fuel, but there is hardly any pressure on the return line.


----------

